# Something about this picture bothers me.....



## Scott Bushey (Mar 6, 2018)

I dunno....I assume that a good majority of these woman are married.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Cedarbay (Mar 6, 2018)

What bothers you about this, Scott? 

https://www.rts.edu/site/rtsnearyou/orlando/WiM/teachingwomentoteach.aspx


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Mar 6, 2018)

It bothers me too. Where is a Scriptural basis for women teaching doctrine to other women?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 2


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 6, 2018)

Jeri,
I assume the Titus 2 passage-taken out of context:


*2* But speak thou the things which become sound doctrine: 2 That the aged men be csober, grave, temperate, fsound in faith, in charity, in patience. 3 The aged women likewise, that _they be_ in behaviour as becometh holiness, not ifalse accusers, not given to much wine, teachers of good things; 4 That they may teach the young women to be lsober, to love their husbands, to love their children, 5 _To be_ ediscreet, chaste, keepers at home, good, obedient to their own husbands, that the word of God be not blasphemed

_The Holy Bible: King James Version_, Electronic Edition of the 1900 Authorized Version. (Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2009), Tt 2.

But, I digress. Just to be balanced, my wife (t)eaches my daughter.....many fail to make this distinction and I fear RTS is doing the family unit a disservice of sorts. I could be wrong, however.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 6, 2018)

Cedarbay said:


> What bothers you about this, Scott?
> 
> https://www.rts.edu/site/rtsnearyou/orlando/WiM/teachingwomentoteach.aspx



Hi Anne,
I dunno...I guess it seems a bit odd to me as isn't it my job to (t)each my wife and family, supplanting my (T)eaching elders work on the Lord's day?

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Cedarbay (Mar 6, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> Hi Anne,
> I dunno...I guess it seems a bit odd to me as isn't it my job to (t)each my wife and family, supplanting my (T)eaching elders work on the Lord's day?


Yes, and it is a blessing to have such from a husband and pastor. Is there not to be bible studies lead by women for women in Reformed churches?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 6, 2018)

Cedarbay said:


> Is there not to be bible studies lead by women for women in Reformed churches?



Anne,
MY church has them. My wife attends one from time to time. I believe there is a place for women to gather and discuss God's word and feminine things that men should not be a part of. However, I believe the study should be under the oversight of the elders and there should be curriculum provided.


----------



## Cedarbay (Mar 6, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> Anne,
> MY church has them. My wife attends one from time to time. I believe there is a place for women to gather and discuss God's word and feminine things that men should not be a part of. However, I believe the study should be under the oversight of the elders and there should be curriculum provided.


I agree, and this is what these ladies are doing as well, saying that they will be under the authority of their church's leadership.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 6, 2018)

Well, reading curriculum and discussing it amongst peers, is not the same thing. As well, as mentioned, any teaching that my wife gets, is here in this home (primarily). Thats my job.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 6, 2018)

The Titus 3 passage is pretty clear....

*2* But speak thou the things which become sound doctrine: 2 That the aged men be sober, grave, temperate, sound in faith, in charity, in patience. 3 The aged women likewise, that _they be_ in behaviour as becometh holiness, not false accusers, not given to much wine, teachers of good things; 4 That they may teach the young women to be sober, to love their husbands, to love their children, 5 _To be_ discreet, chaste, keepers at home, good, obedient to their own husbands, that the word of God be not blasphemed

_The Holy Bible: King James Version_, Electronic Edition of the 1900 Authorized Version. (Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2009), Tt 2.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Mar 6, 2018)

My current understanding is that women are to teach (train is the word in some translations) younger women to do all those things, and that having no warrant from Scripture to do so, women shouldn’t formally teach doctrinal things to any adult, except as pertaining to the training they’re instructed to do. That said...what am I doing debating doctrinal issues on this board? I often feel uncomfortable about it, to be honest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedarbay (Mar 6, 2018)

Jeri Tanner said:


> My current understanding is that women are to teach (train is the word in some translations) younger women to do all those things, and that having no warrant from Scripture to do so, women shouldn’t formally teach doctrinal things to any adult, except as pertaining to the training they’re instructed to do. That said...what am I doing debating doctrinal issues on this board? I often feel uncomfortable about it, to be honest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, bless your heart, Jeri. I have learned so much from you and other very well read Reformed women.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 6, 2018)

What if the best book on a topic is written by a woman? Am I supposed to shun it? Are we going to parse this rubric and bring any and every possible venue for imparting spiritual knowledge under universal direction from a command given for a certain (worship) context? Can I learn in good conscience from Jeri?

We don't want to be any less strict than the Bible. Nor, any more strict. The problems liberals have is really not with the fuzzy stuff, but the clear stuff. So, let's draw the hard-line on the clear stuff and defend it with rigor.

When we apply a stricture focused on women-and-church-office to everything, we're just defending male dominance with a Christian prooftext. When we say (with Paul) women may not be_ preachers,_ we are making a declaration not definitional of MEN but definitional of CHRISTIAN PREACHING. That it is DIFFERENT; it's not "teaching" per se (though it necessarily involves that work); it is divine authority on display, a presentation that does not have the same degree in any other context outside formal worship and formal evangelism.

And because we place a premium on the preaching-teaching function, we don't have to treat any and every other exercise of teaching, writing a book, giving counsel, etc. in the same way. In fact, we shouldn't. The rules we follow for other plans should be guided by wisdom and prudence and a biblical mind. The rules for office and for preaching are different, and it sets such things apart.

Conscience, don't forget that. If a man feels wrong sitting in a S.S. class or a Bible Study led by a qualified woman (who is acting under the church's rightly ordered supervision), then he ought to skip it. Another man who doesn't feel that way finds a seat, and no one stops the class 'til he leaves. "To his own master he stands or falls."

The only way the hard-line fails is when the cheats succeed in undermining confidence in the plain words of Paul. When they try to leverage some "gift" into a reason to overthrow the simplicity of Christ, and soft-hearted/headed persons surrender. That's the very game that some were attempting in Corinth; and Paul shut them down.

To make the truth work, just focus on the truth and it's innate authority. And stick to the hard-line.

I'll add this, on the subject of ministerial training. The vast majority of this should be by the efforts of other ministers. 2Tim.2:2, simple.

Reactions: Like 10 | Edifying 3 | Amen 3


----------



## Ben Mordecai (Mar 6, 2018)

Titus 2:3–5

[3] Older women likewise are to be reverent in behavior, not slanderers or slaves to much wine. They are to teach what is good, [4] and so train the young women to love their husbands and children, [5] to be self-controlled, pure, working at home, kind, and submissive to their own husbands, that the word of God may not be reviled. (ESV)

Women in this passage are commanded to teach in an appropriate context. Unless we have a specific reason to believe that the seminar is teaching an unbiblical position on women teaching, we should not jump to the conclusion that it is out of order. 

I think about Numbers 11

Numbers 11:26–30

[26] Now two men remained in the camp, one named Eldad, and the other named Medad, and the Spirit rested on them. They were among those registered, but they had not gone out to the tent, and so they prophesied in the camp. [27] And a young man ran and told Moses, “Eldad and Medad are prophesying in the camp.” [28] And Joshua the son of Nun, the assistant of Moses from his youth, said, “My lord Moses, stop them.” [29] But Moses said to him, “Are you jealous for my sake? Would that all the LORD's people were prophets, that the LORD would put his Spirit on them!” [30] And Moses and the elders of Israel returned to the camp. (ESV)

In this passage, Joshua was concerned about what it might imply if Moses had others who prophesied as a result of the Spirit's activity as if to say that if there were other prophets, maybe they would have no reason to follow Moses. Moses corrected him perfectly: it is always better for the Spirit to be at work in people. Joshua was not a bad guy by any stretch and he had very good intentions in bringing this up. Only a few chapters later, Korah would lead the people in a rebellion against God by rebelling against Moses. Yet Moses was discerning. He did not consider the activity of the Spirit in others to be threatening the way that direct rebellion is threatening. 

Likewise, if women are actively seeking and learning the doctrine of the faith in order to teach others I am thrilled. I am not concerned about those who are passionate about the Bible and spreading biblical doctrine. I am far more concerned with usurpers who put themselves first, like Korah and women who exalt themselves to the eldership contrary to the commandment.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 6, 2018)

Ben,
What specifically is the Titus passage are woman commended to teach?


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Mar 6, 2018)

What do you take, "teachers of good things" to mean? Do you consider the passages that follow to just be a more robust definition of "good things"?


----------



## ArminianOnceWas (Mar 6, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> I dunno....I assume that a good majority of these woman are married.



Wait....you're on Facebook? Not sure which evil I want to engage first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Mar 6, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> Well, reading curriculum and discussing it amongst piers. . .



Well, if you're going to make them go down to the beach to do this. . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Mar 6, 2018)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> What do you take, "teachers of good things" to mean? Do you consider the passages that follow to just be a more robust definition of "good things"?


The passage that follows definitely seems to be the main thrust or the crowning achievement of their sobriety and teaching good things. I do think the good things are probably the things of v. 3.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 6, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> Hi Anne,
> I dunno...I guess it seems a bit odd to me as isn't it my job to (t)each my wife and family, supplanting my (T)eaching elders work on the Lord's day?



"Supplanting." Hmmm - Freudian slip? Heh.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Mar 6, 2018)

The problem I see with women teaching a class or study in a church, even when under the authority of the elders and especially if men are present in her class is that they’ll view her as an authority on biblical matters. The pattern is for women to ask their husbands at home if they don’t understand anything (1 Corinthians 14:35). But then here’s this woman at the church who can answer my question much better. 

Women teaching on doctrinal things, besides the specific things of Titus 2, seems without basis. I guess I’m applying the RPW to this- looking for a command from the Lord, and Titus 2 seems to be it.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 7, 2018)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> What do you take, "teachers of good things" to mean? Do you consider the passages that follow to just be a more robust definition of "good things"?



Yes.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 7, 2018)

ArminianOnceWas said:


> Wait....you're on Facebook? Not sure which evil I want to engage first.



I have no idea what u are intending to convey here...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 7, 2018)

bookslover said:


> "Supplanting." Hmmm - Freudian slip? Heh.



Typo-auto-correct. 'Supporting'.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 7, 2018)

bookslover said:


> Well, if you're going to make them go down to the beach to do this. . .



More typos...


----------



## Ben Mordecai (Mar 7, 2018)

The context of the Titus 2 passage is primarily focused on godly behavior and good works, but there is no text-based reason for drawing a dichotomy between teaching works and teaching "sound doctrine" in general. 

It makes for an awkward application. Women are to learn sound doctrine in church then apply sound doctrine at home and teach other women to apply sound doctrine, but (in this view) ONLY the stuff that pertains to managing a godly and self-controlled household, deferring everything more "theological" to the elders? I just think about what actual woman-to-woman ministry looks like when it is working well. Your theological foundations drive your actions. A woman who is training a younger woman in "godliness with contentment" for example should not feel the need to avoid the doctrine of divine providence lest she accidentally become a teacher. How are women to teach other women to follow the examples of Titus 2 without allowing them to expound on the doctrinal foundations that make them possible? If the objective is that "the word of God not be reviled" (v. 5) then are women to train woman in these works without the word of God?


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Mar 7, 2018)

Ben Mordecai said:


> The context of the Titus 2 passage is primarily focused on godly behavior and good works, but there is no text-based reason for drawing a dichotomy between teaching works and teaching "sound doctrine" in general.
> 
> It makes for an awkward application. Women are to learn sound doctrine in church then apply sound doctrine at home and teach other women to apply sound doctrine, but (in this view) ONLY the stuff that pertains to managing a godly and self-controlled household, deferring everything more "theological" to the elders? I just think about what actual woman-to-woman ministry looks like when it is working well. Your theological foundations drive your actions. A woman who is training a younger woman in "godliness with contentment" for example should not feel the need to avoid the doctrine of divine providence lest she accidentally become a teacher. How are women to teach other women to follow the examples of Titus 2 without allowing them to expound on the doctrinal foundations that make them possible? If the objective is that "the word of God not be reviled" (v. 5) then are women to train woman in these works without the word of God?



I think that theology and doctrine certainly come into the picture, always, if helping women with practical matters like loving their husbands and children and managing their households. The purpose of the training is ultimately so that in these young women’s lives the gospel, the doctrine won’t be maligned through their behavior or neglect or ignorance. But I see women sitting down to teach on purely doctrinal issues, where the focus isn’t on Titus 2 issues but is on some same biblical issue an elder might be teaching. That’s where I have a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RBachman (Mar 7, 2018)

[sound of toe stepping into water very carefully] Three comments: 
(1) just because someone is a man, does not mean he should be teaching in church. In my observation the vast majority of men have no place teaching doctrine in Church, even if it is their duty to teach their family. I fear most are not qualified, while obligated, to even teach their families. Older men need to do this, not 30 something 'trained' women. 

(2) there is a screaming need for godly women to teach women how to be godly women. Men, no matter how 'qualified' cannot do this, nor should they do it. If older women would take this charge seriously and skip the lapsarian studies, the church and families would be much stronger. It may be my poor eyesight, but most of the women in the photo appear to be fairly young. So I think the meeting is probably fraught with residual problems down the road: young women, feeling empowered and full of pride by their new found education, launching out to teach other women. Ultimately this is the feminism train wreck in a church context. They will eventually be teaching about the sin of a male-dominated church, and arguing for gun control (sic). 

(3) my observations of the women teacher leaders roaming around is anything but positive. There seems to be an inordinate drift toward pride, mysticism, spiritualism, herbal/scent spiritual therapy stuff, and emotionalism. N.B. Not to say there aren't also Benny Hinn's and Olstein's too.

If we see women in the church praying rigorously for their families, their husbands, other families. If we see women taking seriously the calling to care for the home and the children, if we see women taking seriously mercy ministries with younger women/mothers, shut-ins, widows, etc. We will see the Holy Spirit's working in the body of Christ in far greater measure than classrooms of women teaching other women the five solas. [sound of toe leaving the water and making a hasty exit]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Mar 7, 2018)

Hehe. All that you describe is what I’ve seen as well. When we go beyond what God has described we soon taste the bitter fruit of it. I’m hesitant to contradict Rev. Buchanan- maybe I’m not clear on what he is commending, I’d like to understand that better. Anyway, thanks for dipping your toe in.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 7, 2018)

I have zero problem with learning from women in casual conversation, or reading books they've written (Karen Jobes, for instance, is an insightful and careful commentator, as was Joyce Baldwin and some others I could mention). This is no different from Priscilla and Aquila explaining to Apollos the way more correctly. Of course, historical narrative cannot simply be taken as imperative without qualification. However, there seem to be no problems mentioned with Priscilla's part in that endeavor. So, in this area, I agree with Bruce. I would never teach on homosexuality, for instance, without utilizing Rosaria Butterfield. There is no one who has said it better, even if Gagnon has the careful exegetical study. 

That being said, I do also see a trend that disturbs me about women's conferences. First of all, they are often about empowering women, either more or less subtlely in a feminist direction. It doesn't take too many of these before they are taking women out of the home and instructing them to do almost the exact opposite of what Titus 2 says. All too often, the ladies go to these conferences, commanding their husbands to pick up all the slack at home without so much as a please. I am at a loss to know how this is edifying to the body of Christ.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Mar 7, 2018)

All the concerns about the behavior and stance of women in the church that has been described has its roots in something. Isn’t it possible that when women are put in any role in the church that God hasn’t commanded, the unhappy results are going to be far-reaching?

Are the women writing the theological books breaking new ground, or is/was there a minister or recognized male theologian writing who has already said these same things? What is it about the theology written by women that makes it particularly desirable? I’m simply asking because I don’t know and haven’t given this any real consideration.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Mar 7, 2018)

Also, Rev. Keister, there does seem to be a difference in the women writing these instructional books and Priscilla’s contributions- Priscilla helped with her husband, and in the context of a warm, live local church with the oversight of elders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## earl40 (Mar 7, 2018)

Jeri Tanner said:


> My current understanding is that women are to teach (train is the word in some translations) younger women to do all those things, and that having no warrant from Scripture to do so, women shouldn’t formally teach doctrinal things to any adult, except as pertaining to the training they’re instructed to do. That said...what am I doing debating doctrinal issues on this board? I often feel uncomfortable about it, to be honest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Discussing doctrine is not teaching.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Mar 7, 2018)

earl40 said:


> Discussing doctrine is not teaching.


Maybe in that case it comes down to attitude.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 7, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> Typo-auto-correct. 'Supporting'.



I, too, have been ambushed by auto-correct. I think it hates us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## earl40 (Mar 7, 2018)

Jeri Tanner said:


> Maybe in that case it comes down to attitude.



Maybe, though I respect my TE enough to know what is improper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 8, 2018)

greenbaggins said:


> I would never teach on homosexuality, for instance, without utilizing Rosaria Butterfield. There is no one who has said it better





greenbaggins said:


> That being said, I do also see a trend that disturbs me about women's conferences. First of all, they are often about empowering women, either more or less subtlely in a feminist direction.


I am not sure how you reconcile these statements - Rosaria Butterfield often speaks at women's conferences. Would you utilise Rosaria by getting her to speak at an infomal gathering at your church rather than organise a conference?


----------



## earl40 (Mar 8, 2018)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I am not sure how you reconcile these statements - Rosaria Butterfield often speaks at women's conferences. Would you utilise Rosaria by getting her to speak at an infomal gathering at your church rather than organise a conference?



I am confident Lane would not say Mrs. Butterfield does not do conferences that specifically target empowering ladies as a sole goal. Though I believe what has happened with her is marvelous, I do know our pastors should not be constrained by the thinking that one cannot discuss this issue unless they used her as a resource.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 8, 2018)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I am not sure how you reconcile these statements - Rosaria Butterfield often speaks at women's conferences. Would you utilise Rosaria by getting her to speak at an infomal gathering at your church rather than organise a conference?



There are many ways to utilize her teaching, and her fantastic books. I'm sure a way could be found. 



earl40 said:


> I am confident Lane would not say Mrs. Butterfield does not do conferences that specifically target empowering ladies as a sole goal. Though I believe what has happened with her is marvelous, I do know our pastors should not be constrained by the thinking that one cannot discuss this issue unless they used her as a resource.



No, I would not want anyone to feel constrained. Nevertheless, she is the best merely human, fallible resource we have on the issue. I, for one, would want anyone interested in the topic to become familiar with her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cedarbay (Mar 8, 2018)

I am not a fan of mothers leaving their kids with babysitters, church nurseries, and particularly their husbands to attend women only bible studies.


----------



## timfost (Mar 8, 2018)

Cedarbay said:


> I am not a fan of mothers leaving their kids with babysitters, church nurseries, and particularly their husbands to attend women only bible studies.



Some husbands are happy to watch the kids to give their wives a break. Doing this for the purpose of them going to a Bible study seems to be a great reason.

Although naturally the brunt of caring for children falls on mothers, fathers should be careful not to treat their wives as babysitters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## timfost (Mar 8, 2018)

Jeri Tanner said:


> Where is a Scriptural basis for women teaching doctrine to other women?



Jeri,

You use something to the effect of "where is the scriptural warrant" a lot. Certainly we can discuss the merits--good or bad-- about a women's conferences, but I could just as easily ask you "where is the scriptural warrant for a woman discussing theology with men on an online forum?"

I say this respectfully and don't have any problems with you contributing here.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 8, 2018)

timfost said:


> Jeri,
> 
> You use something to the effect of "where is the scriptural warrant" a lot. Certainly we can discuss the merits--good or bad-- about a women's conferences, but I could just as easily ask you "where is the scriptural warrant for a woman discussing theology with men on an online forum?"
> 
> I say this respectfully and don't have any problems with you contributing here.


It seems to me that calls for warrant from Scripture are a good thing as long as the call is accompanied by at least some pointers that are viewed by the one making the call to teach the contrary. After all, to call for the warrant(s), one should have something in mind that led to the call in the first place and not leave it to the reader to scramble about in attempts to read another's mind or determine an agenda not made plain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cedarbay (Mar 8, 2018)

timfost said:


> Some husbands are happy to watch the kids to give their wives a break. Doing this for the purpose of them going to a Bible study seems to be a great reason.
> 
> Although naturally the brunt of caring for children falls on mothers, fathers should be careful not to treat their wives as babysitters.


I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 8, 2018)

I am glad that I could talk to my children and their friends, especially teens, with some theological structure. The more that women learn sound doctrine the better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## earl40 (Mar 8, 2018)

timfost said:


> Jeri,
> 
> You use something to the effect of "where is the scriptural warrant" a lot. Certainly we can discuss the merits--good or bad-- about a women's conferences, but I could just as easily ask you "where is the scriptural warrant for a woman discussing theology with men on an online forum?"
> 
> I say this respectfully and don't have any problems with you contributing here.



I am not Jeri but a man named Earl married to a girl named Tina. If I may rephrase the question. Where is a women allowed to teach others in the auspices of the local congregation?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 8, 2018)

I don't see anything wrong with women learning how to teach God's word as long as they're teaching children and sharing with other women. I wouldn't mind a Bible study where some woman shared with us what she learned in this class.....just don't start acting like you're the teacher of me lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 9, 2018)

I was noticing in Luke 24 this evening how the women were the first to learn of Christ's resurrection. They did not receive this pivotal information from the apostles, but learned it from an angel while seeking Christ directly; and were actually able to convey it to the apostles. The reaction is almost a funny touch. They aren't believed -- the angel doesn't appear to tell Peter when he checks out their story; and the men on the Emmaus road repeat their report with skepticism -- until Christ appears to male witnesses. I'm guessing that this didn't cost the women any significant joy in the assurance they'd received; though it did leave the unbelieving men afflicted for a time with sorrow and doubt.

This is given somewhat greater emphasis in the gospel of John, where 'come and see' is the invitation Christ issues to the first male disciple, and with which that disciple then calls another. It gets taken up by the woman at the well in bearing witness to Christ with her neighbors. It's a clear theme in the book: the very first person to bear the witness 'I have seen', having spoken with Christ in the accomplished fact of the resurrection, is a woman: Mary Magdalene.

I think this might trace back to the Exodus narrative where the women are specifically invited to spoil their neighbors (Exodus 11). I think you hear the echo in contexts like Psalm 68, where women at home divide the spoil (and some versions, including YLT, put the company of women who publish the word in the feminine). Men in those contexts would suggest an ongoing militaristic endeavor. The presence of the women highlights in a literary way that the victory is so complete.

Women do have a significant place in bearing witness to Christ. This doesn't mean there is no difference. The women were not in the office of apostle. It rather invests dignity in the difference -- Christ's victory is so complete that the women, the unordained women, could be the first to divide the spoil. A woman's witness bearing to her Creator has been invested by Himself (in His greatest victory) with huge value -- even to ministers. We have a place in which we are directly taught of the Lord, and a witness that is of great joy to the church; and yet it seems that the very dignity preserves the differences between male and female.

We are all supposed to be teaching one another (Col. 3:16). It's to my own loss if I guard myself against learning from anyone.

Note: I wrote this off the top of my head, and going back again in my reading to John, realised I needed to be more precise. I'm sorry ...
Christ invites the first followers toward the end of chapter one with an invitation to 'come and see' (v. 39). The next day he finds Phillip, calling him to follow. Phillip goes and invites Nathaniel with the language 'come and see' (v.46). This 'come and see' language gets echoed through the book to Mary Magdalene's 'I have seen' in 20:18 in her encounter with the risen Christ. -- I love that Jesus' first words in the book are 'What are you seeking'; and after the resurrection his first words are, 'Whom are you seeking?' But the preface to the whole 'seeing' theme that begins with Jesus' first invitation is John the Baptist's prophetic vision -- the last prophet -- in which he 'has seen' the Spirit descending like a dove, and testifies to the identity of Christ (vv.32, 34).
I love that the first scene with Jesus in the book is of people following (the scene with Andrew and another disciple), and the last scene with Jesus is an only more insistently doubled, emphatically personal call to follow (the scene with Peter). ' You be following me.'

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 13, 2018)

greenbaggins said:


> That being said, I do also see a trend that disturbs me about women's conferences. First of all, they are often about empowering women, either more or less subtlely in a feminist direction. It doesn't take too many of these before they are taking women out of the home and instructing them to do almost the exact opposite of what Titus 2 says. All too often, the ladies go to these conferences, commanding their husbands to pick up all the slack at home without so much as a please. I am at a loss to know how this is edifying to the body of Christ.


Sometimes I get the feeling that the Babylon Bee folks are lurking about our site:

http://babylonbee.com/news/mother-returns-home-womens-retreat-giant-smoking-crater/



AMR

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

